# Imitation Rum & Imitation Coconut Extract



## Resistance_Joy (Apr 10, 2004)

Hello, all. I know that you're supposed to double the amount when substituting imitation vanilla extract for pure vanilla extract, but what about imitation rum extract and imitation coconut extract? I have a recipe that calls for 2 teaspoons each of rum and coconut extract; however, all I've been able to find in stores is the imitation variety.

Two questions:

1. Is there such a thing as pure rum or pure coconut extract?

2. Should I double the amounts since I have only imitation extracts?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm definitely not an expert in these matters, but I did a search and found a site called spicebarn.com.  The only extracts I saw offered in pure form were vanilla, almond, and anise.  I think when a recipe calls for rum or coconut extract (remember this is just my opinion) they mean imitation.

 Barbara


----------



## Resistance_Joy (Apr 10, 2004)

*imitation rum/coconut extracts*

Hi ... thanks for your input! I've been searching the Web too and all I find is reference to "rum extract" or "coconut extract" without the word "imitation" mentioned. Hmmm ... thanks for taking the time to reply!


----------



## LadyDee (May 13, 2004)

When I use a recipe that calls for coconut extract ..I use coconut milk...like the one that comes in a can for drinks and cooking....Goya is a good brand. You can find it in the orential foods and mexican foods... and in the spice area too.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Thyme (May 19, 2004)

*Rum extract vrs. the real thing*


Aloha all, question for everyone!  I have found a KILLER cake recipie that is absolutley WONDERFUL but the only problem with it is it calls for rum.  Being 16 I am unable to buy the rum!  My question is should I persuade my parents to go get me some or will rum extract do the job.  

Side note - The rum is for flavor, all the alcohol cooks out so it isnt like I'm going to be boozin it up.

-Thyme


----------



## tacheman (May 20, 2004)

Hi Thyme,

Yup, rum extract will work just fine.  I've read that the amount to add depends on what type of run your recipe needs:

For every 1 tbsp dark rum use 2 tbsp extract
For every 5 tbsp light rum use 1 tbsp extract

If the recipe depends of the amount of liquid then you can just top the rest up with water.  Hope that answers your question.

Iain.


----------



## Thyme (May 20, 2004)

Thanks for the tip!  I'll try that!

-Thyme


----------

